# Can you "legally" take a leased vehicle to the track?



## Lil Gas Passer (Aug 15, 2006)

I've never leased a vehicle, nor have I owned a BMW before. I'm considering the Z4 M Coupe, and looking at leasing as a possible option. If I do get the M Coupe, I would certainly want to take it the track occasionally, as well as a few autocross events.

My question then, is if there is any specific wording in a lease agreement that would get me into trouble from the lease contract point of view? I realize that unless I wreck, they would never know (unless the dealership wannted to interrogate the on-board computer), but if such wording does exist, it would dissuade me from leasing.

By the way, this forum has been nothing short of amazing! I've learned quite a bit since I started following along here, and feel well prepared to join the ranks of BMW enthusiasts, and to do so probably knowing more than the average client advisor. I tried to search for this answer, with no luck; my apologies if it's already been covered.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Go to your local dealer,ask for a blank BMW lease contract and read it throughly. If anything happens at the track,just be sure it;s towed back to the highway,before you report anything !
Have fun, it's an awesome car !


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

IrvRobinson said:


> Go to your local dealer,ask for a blank BMW lease contract and read it throughly. If anything happens at the track,just be sure it;s towed back to the highway,before you report anything !
> Have fun, it's an awesome car !


Fraud! Insurance fraud is a felony. People get busted doing this all the time. Don't think they don't interview witnesses, call the track etc. A friend of mine works for Allstate in the Special Investigation Unit and he busts people for this all the time. Just last week he caught someone frauding a claim on a 911 at a local track.

This person wrecked the 911 on the track, had it towed to a public highway then made a claim. Problem was, the track records showed he was there that day, witnesses remember seeing his car and a parking lot camera even showed he had parked it there on the day in question. Allstate denied his coverage.

There is a big difference between your insurer and lessor. Some insurers are ok with this, some are not. Do a search, it has been discussed.

I am sure BMW would rely upon the "excess wear and tear" and "vehicle is intended for operation on public highways" clauses.


----------



## z3davis (Dec 9, 2005)

the guy that had the Porsche towed is an idiot --because they are I believe the only vehicle you can "legally" drive on tracks


----------



## RVD (Sep 28, 2006)

my friend crashed his old BMW 325is on the track and his insurance was allstate. this happened a long time ago (1995) but allstate considered the car totalled and paid him without any problems. at least back then, allstate didn't have any problem with this.

as for leases, there are always guys with leases at the local CCA auto cross events but i don't know if it's a violation or not.

RVD.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

There is no problem taking a leased vehicle to the track, the problem is driving it on the track.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

IrvRobinson said:


> If anything happens at the track,just be sure it;s towed back to the highway,before you report anything !
> Have fun, it's an awesome car !


:thumbup:


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

mclaren said:


> There is no problem taking a leased vehicle to the track, the problem is driving it on the track.


Actually, there is no problem driving a leased vehicle on the track, the problem is wrecking it on the track.


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

SignHere said:


> Actually, there is no problem driving a leased vehicle on the track, the problem is wrecking it on the track.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lil Gas Passer (Aug 15, 2006)

IrvRobinson said:


> Go to your local dealer,ask for a blank BMW lease contract and read it throughly.


Good advice; thanks!

I know that I'm screwed from an insurance point of view if I track the car.

What I'm not sure of, is what stance BMW has on repeatedly dumping the clutch @ 4000 if the car is leased ... No external blemishes, car still looks pretty new when you return it at 3 years, but the "guts" of the car certainly have more wear'n'tear than typical given the relatively low mileage. Can the CPO center even tell?

Thanks again...


----------



## Jkukura (Sep 1, 2006)

Check with your Insurance Agent. I have a 2003 M5 and a 911 Turbo that I take to the track for "Drivers Education" events. As long as i am not Racing Competitively i am covered by State Farm Insiurance. I know plenty of others that are the same. Almost all Porsche Club events are Drivers Education events.


----------

